# Network Access Control.



## t4ssin (May 25, 2012)

Hello *a*ll ! 

I've got a server with freebsd FreeBSD 8.3. I've installed openVPN on this, and that work*s* perfectly. Now I'm seeking software which can allow or refuse connection*s* on the VPN network. For ex*a*mple, a computer without anti-virus can't connect to my VPN.

Can someone help me to find the software that can do that? 

Than*ks* in advance.


----------

